# Building Control Cabinets



## jtashaffer (Sep 8, 2010)

What is the best layout for a motor control cabinet? Does anyone have pics to so as an example?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

jtashaffer said:


> What is the best layout for a motor control cabinet? Does anyone have pics to so as an example?


Be more specific, dude.

What's going in it?

Usually the best layout revolves around making everything fit :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

No best layout exists. Personally I try something new with every panel I build, a good design includes things like plenty of space for components, easy access to terminals (read; don't put the panduit .1" from the components or TB's :laughing, and plenty of room to jam the field wiring in.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you have a components list, I'm sure a few of us could whip up some suggestions. There are lots of "right" ways, and some remarkably dumb ways, but no real wrong way.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Give the control transformer some room to breath. Pay attention to which side the door hinge is on when you layout your panel lights and buttons if any go in the door.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

If you want to get creative, install some s**t upside down.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Give the control transformer some room to breath.


I was in a starter bucket the other day, and I was like, "where's the stinking transformer"? The contactor was mounted on standoffs, and the control transformer was behind the contactor. I'm glad I didn't have to replace it. Nothing like putting 10 pounds of stuff in a 5 pound sack.


----------



## jtashaffer (Sep 8, 2010)

The cabinet has a transformer, 5hp vfd, 2 motor starters, 3 overload, and a role of terminal blocks. It is for 2 vibe motors, a belt motor and a magnetic rotor.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Make sure you can build this panel. Some AHJs require any item that can be listed to be listed...there are a lot of panel builders that build custom listed panels.
That being said, just make the panel big enough to have room to wire it and to get rid of the heat. Some VFDs specify a minimum panel size for internal installations. I always put the items that make the most heat at the top of the panel.


----------



## jtashaffer (Sep 8, 2010)

What is AHJ's? Oh yeah I forgot a 24volt relay and a 120volt relay. I have it built already. This is the 2 cabinet I have built. Just wanted some good layout ideas. I did put the transformer and the vfd at the top.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jtashaffer said:


> What is AHJ's?


Authority Having Jurisdiction, the inspector basically.


If I was laying out that panel I'd have my disco and power distribution in the top right, CPT and its fusing and the secondary fusing and power distribution in the top left, then the TB's and relays would be on DIN rail vertically down the left side and the drive and starters on the left side next to each other.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

use contactor with built in overload disconnect combo so you dont have to fuse every motor (just one set of main fuse) and use jumper bars to connect multiplie contactor together instead of wires if possible, it cost a lot more but do a better job and take less space
i use those ones for most jobs
http://www.eaton.com/ecm/idcplg?IdcService=GET_FILE&dID=305267
dont forget space for heat dissipation for the vfd, if the panel is not ventilated it takes a very big panel to dissipate enough heat


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

oliquir said:


> use contactor with built in overload disconnect combo so you dont have to fuse every motor (just one set of main fuse) and use jumper bars to connect multiplie contactor together instead of wires if possible, it cost a lot more but do a better job and take less space
> i use those ones for most jobs
> http://www.eaton.com/ecm/idcplg?IdcService=GET_FILE&dID=305267
> dont forget space for heat dissipation for the vfd, if the panel is not ventilated it takes a very big panel to dissipate enough heat


Those in the manual motor starter version are perfect for times when you are running multiple motors off one drive.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I start with my drawing or the drawing provided to me. From this drawing I assemble my material list. Then I get creative as possible. But I always stay consistent. Craftsmanship is the most important thing to me. Also, make sure you bench test your control panel before you install it. That could save alot of downtime if you have to troubleshoot the panel while people are waiting.


----------



## RSmike (Jul 31, 2008)

What not to do:

Never never mount stuff (i.e. fuses, starters) on the _inside_ of the control cabinet door. (Seen it!!) PBs and lamps on the outside of the door...that's it.
Do not make everything DC and then not fuse anything but the main fuse of that supply. This is real treat to troubleshoot when the switching supply goes into current limit and shuts down the whole machine because of one bad prox. For some reason people put a zillion branch circuits on AC but think they don't need them on AC. Why?
Do not run down to the local big box electronics shop and buy consumer based Ethernet communication products and cords. Our company does not allow goods intended for consumers to be used in our industrial machinery. Really? And does it get to be 110 degrees in your home office?
Not put a label on it. NPFA 79 requires that the FLA of the panel and the interuptting ratings, etc be on the outside of the cabinet. Don't you want to know how much current you need to supply and the fuse sizes needed on the swing plug.
Not leave spare terminal blocks, wire fill, I/O. I require that we have X logical and physical space in our PLC operated machines.
If the panel looks good it is probably done right. 

RSLater,
RSmike


----------



## controlsapprentice (Jul 16, 2011)

The cabinets I've built have horizontal rows of MCP's with contactors directly underneath. A power distribution block is located far to the side underneath the main breaker. A vertical column of terminal blocks on the opposite side from the disconnect. A large piece of panduit on the edge provides plenty of room for the install guys to run their wire and the terminal blocks make it easy. An elevated piece of DIN rail helps too. Put any relays and PLC's in a separate area toward the bottom. Drives will need a lot of room and will totally change the panel look. I don't have pictures on my computer, but my companies website has a few. They're part of a slideshow and move way too fast, but it might help.

http://www.dependablecontrolsservices.com/page.asp?pg=53


----------



## sagnew (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd have power come in the top Left into the disconnect or distribution blocks. I'd put all the fuses across the top with the device they are protecting mounted below it. I'd start with the two drives on the left then the three starters beside them. The starters would be mounted biggest to smallest. The control Xfmr would be mounted at the end. The terminal blocks would be across the bottom. 

And that's how I'd do it.


----------

